# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم CS-TooL Dongle تحديثات :  CS-Tool Update 1.60 & SM Module 1.38 Support Added Vivo,oppo,Meizu etc

## mohamed73

*  
CS-Tool 1.60 & SM Module 1.38* Support Added Vivo,oppo,Meizu etc  *Added Support*  *MTK 6763/6367T* *Added Support
* Read Info
* Read android Properties
* Read Flash FW (CST Format)
* Write Flash FW (CST Format)
* Write Factory FW
**** Download + Rebuild Partition table
* Format Phone
* Repair Imei  SPD SC9820 Added Supported
* Read Info
* Read android Properties
* Read Flash FW (CST Format)
* Write Flash FW (CST Format)
* Write Factory FW (Pac Format)
*** Pac Writing Options
**** Download + Rebuild Partition table
* Format Phone
* FRP
* Repair Imei
* MTK Signed Mode Flashing Revised for All eMMC Phones
* MTK Safe Format Revised 
* MTK Format Revised (Select Encrypted Partition If Required)
* MTK FRP Revised to New Method
* SPD FRP Revisied & Support
* FRP Reset Revisied for Qualcomm 
* Oppo A83/F5 youth/F5 Added Support (Select Oppo TAB, Common MTK)
* Vivo V75 & other MTK6763 (Select Vivo TAB , Common MTK)
* Meizu M6 Added support
* Meizu M6 qualcomm Added Support  Downloadالروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]/ *

----------


## Zbarhoumi

شكرا على المجهود

----------


## jhon

شكرا يا اخي جزيل الشكر

----------

